

How to Use a Web App Firewall (The Right Way) - realcheesecake
http://blog.port80software.com/2012/05/08/how-to-use-a-web-application-firewall-the-right-way/

======
jumbolya
Really useful tips. Makes me feel like I've been using my WAF blindly...

